# Cable guitarra



## Gabf (May 7, 2007)

Queria saber cual es la maxima longuitud de cable para guitarra qeu podria armar sin perder demasiado el sonido ... estaria muy agradecido por sus respuestas... y ayudas en lo que abarca a este tema de los cables.


----------



## irish024 (May 8, 2007)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Queria saber cual es la maxima longuitud de cable para guitarra qeu podria armar sin perder demasiado el sonido ... estaria muy agradecido por sus respuestas... y ayudas en lo que abarca a este tema de los cables.



Bueno no soy muy experto .. y tambien tengo mi guitarra electrica .. Hace algun tiempo compre un cable para guitarra y segun lo qe me explico el señor de la tienda .. 
ESO DEPENDE .. del tipo de cable .. pues existen cables blindados muy resistentes al ruido por sus terminales "jacks" y a lo largo del cable .. 

De lo qe tengo presente en "lineas de transmision" al aumentar el largo aumenta logicamente la Resistencia entre otros factores .. por lo tanto .. lo recomendable si se necesita un cable largo .. es analizar la calidad del mismo .. !!

Ojala ayude de algo .. voy a leer un poco de esto tambien .. !!


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2007)

Como aficionado de pedales de guitarra eléctrica te puedo decir que el sonido baja bastante por metro igualmente eso se soluciona con un pequeño booster para subir un poco la señal otra vez, pero el problema mayor es la calidad del cable como te a dicho irish.
El problema básicamente es el mayado del cable porque cuando tenes un toque en vivo hay muchos transformadores y amplificador en el escenario y a veces empiezan a inducir ruido sobre los amplificador y eso no es muy lindo que digamos  

Saludos


----------



## polochemape (Nov 5, 2008)

Te recomiendo que hagas tu propio cable......lo ideal es que sea con estas caracteristicas en un extremo se unen la malla y la tierra...en el otro solose conecta la tierra asi el cable queda protegido y a su vez en fase...el positivo siempre será positivo


----------



## ZeK005 (Feb 5, 2009)

irish024 dijo:
			
		

> Gabf dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vas a dar un consejo, no opines sin saber lo que hablas. Quedas como un ignorante delane de todos. Si realmente viste Lineas de transmision, te daras cuenta que la resistencia no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Lo unico que esta en juego es la impedancia caracteristica por donde la onda se mueve. En el caso de un cable de guitarra mallado se estaria hablando de una pseudo guia de onda cilindrica, con lo cual la impedancia caracteristica va a ser la misma independientemente del largo del cable. De todas maneras hay un tamaño preciso que es en el cual se va a minimizar el rebote de onda y las ondas estacionarias casi no existiran, con lo cual bajaras el nivel de ruido casi a cero. No se precisamente cual es el largo por que no se que rango de frecuencias usa la guitarra, pero ahora mismo averiguo y te aviso 

Es importante que sea mallado por todo el ruido ambiente que le puedas meter. SALUDOS


----------

